# Dashboard Dimmer Switch Blows Out



## 40's Nissan (May 29, 2004)

Searched around but didn't see my particular problem....
My dash lights went out. Traced it to bad dimmer switch.
Jumpered dash lights and they worked fine until I bought a new switch; just can't dim them at all. Installed the new switch and turned on my lights, the new swich blew. Damn....and that switch was around $50. 
I've obviously got a short somewhere....I notice that my hazard and rear 
defrost selector buttons do not illuminate when the lights are on. I haven't had a chance to check yet, but I'm assuming they should.....so I'm suspecting a ground in the hazard/rear defrost buttons.

Any one seen this before?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

40's Nissan said:


> Searched around but didn't see my particular problem....
> My dash lights went out. Traced it to bad dimmer switch.
> Jumpered dash lights and they worked fine until I bought a new switch; just can't dim them at all. Installed the new switch and turned on my lights, the new swich blew. Damn....and that switch was around $50.
> I've obviously got a short somewhere....I notice that my hazard and rear
> ...


Don't owwrry I have the same damn problem too, never got time to fixing it!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yep, had the same thing happen to me so i just bypassed the dimmer switch like you did so that i cant dim them at all. Not a big deal since i just left them all the way up anyway.


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Happend to me too.  Just got some indiglo gages so i can see the speedometer and A/C contols.


----------

